# Anyone have a pic of a tall-sized prewar Schwinn cantilever model? Ever see one?



## Autocycleplane (Nov 12, 2012)

Good evening Cabers.

Does anyone has a photo of a tall-sized, 20" frame (not 20" wheel) prewar Schwinn cantilever model? I've seen and/or owned the big boy C, DX, BA, and BC models but never  have laid eyes on a B508/B608/B708. Surely some actually exist out there in the Cabeosphere? PLEASE show photos if you got 'em please. It will be good education for all, not just me and Pete and the rest of the tall freaks..


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2012)

I had a 1940 Cantilever frame that had a 20" seat tube, but the rest of the frame geometry was the same as the 18" model.
 I don't know for sure, if that frame was actually considered a tall frame, but it did have an unusually tall seat tube. It had about a three inch rise above the top tube where it met the seatpost collar.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 13, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> I had a 1940 Cantilever frame that had a 20" seat tube, but the rest of the frame geometry was the same as the 18" model.
> I don't know for sure, if that frame was actually considered a tall frame, but it did have an unusually tall seat tube. It had about a three inch rise above the top tube where it met the seatpost collar.




That's the one. Any photos by chance?!?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 13, 2012)

Patrick (militarymonark) should have pics. And or you can search his posts and find a pic I bet. Same frame Marty is referring too.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually, Patricks was a 16" frame.
 The 20" frame was the one that ended up getting used in the two tone blue restoration.
 There are pictures of the frame at bicyclechronicles.com  under the restoration forum.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 13, 2012)

My bad...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 13, 2012)

Cantilever hanging tank bicycle or cantilever frame?

Here's a 20"


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 13, 2012)

*My Bike?*



cyclingday said:


> Actually, Patricks was a 16" frame.
> The 20" frame was the one that ended up getting used in the two tone blue restoration.
> There are pictures of the frame at bicyclechronicles.com  under the restoration forum.




I have been watching this thread and just realized you might be talking about one of my bikes.
This one? Another bike I have not assembled since I bought it. LOL
Rear rack is not correct in this photo but I have corrected it since.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 14, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> I have been watching this thread and just realized you might be talking about one of my bikes.
> This one? Another bike I have not assembled since I bought it. LOL
> Rear rack is not correct in this photo but I have corrected it since.




Sick! So the seat tube is 20".  But is the headtube 6" like the other tall frames? The tank fits with no big gap, I like....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Headtube*

Headtube is standard prewar 5".


----------

